# Unicab - How do I remove the gain or put a switch to bypass gain?



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 8, 2020)

Gain seems to be interfering with my other dirt pedals. It simply sucks the life out of them. How can I bypass this section of the circuit? is it possible?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 8, 2020)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> Gain seems to be interfering with my other dirt pedals. It simply sucks the life out of them. How can I bypass this section of the circuit? is it possible?


Turning it to zero doesn't resolve the issue? For me, when I dump the gain to zero it's clean.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 8, 2020)

It takes away the grit from overdrives, distortions and fuzzes.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 8, 2020)

Try changing its position in your chain see if that makes a difference do you have it before or after your dirt pedals


----------



## daeg (Oct 8, 2020)

No one should want a fixed level with this circuit, you're doing EQ work and you need an overall 'Level' adjustment.

You're probably making the crucial mistake of running this before your distortion pedals rather than at the end of your signal chain -- it's a 'Speaker Simulator' after all.  It's scooping some mids, adding highs and doing other things that just don't sound right.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 9, 2020)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> It takes away the grit from overdrives, distortions and fuzzes.


If you run the UniCab after the distortions or overdrives you shouldn’t encounter that issue. Ive done two builds that I’ve done as “amp in a box” options. One is the Sanguine into the Unicab and the other is the Amentum Boost into the Super ‘64 into the Unicab. Neither were negatively impacted by having the gain all the way down. Here’s a sample of the Sanguine into it with gain all the way down. As you can hear it is still screaming.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 9, 2020)

Glad to hear this is working for you. Not for me. It does not agree with my board. Switching back to my DIY bbe sonic stomp. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 9, 2020)

Just for future reference was it before or after your dirt pedals 

I'm taking it you tried it both ways to no avail?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 9, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Just for future reference was it before or after your dirt pedals
> 
> I'm taking it you tried it both ways to no avail?


after


----------

